# Would you miss Viacom?



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

Would you miss Viacom if Directv were to drop them?

If so would you only like to see certain channels back? 

If so Which?


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

It's irrelevant. Viacom will only agree to bundle all of their crap with their good channels, like Nickelodeon and Comedy Central. To stay viable, they have to require DTV carry all of their stuff.


----------



## eaddict (Aug 18, 2007)

mitchflorida said:


> It's irrelevant. Viacom will only agree to bundle all of their crap with their good channels, like Nickelodeon and Comedy Central. To stay viable, they have to require DTV carry all of their stuff.


Just like DirecTV bundles all it's crap to the end user I guess.


----------



## Vette1992 (Nov 28, 2006)

I won't miss it because I'll switch to Dish Network!


----------



## jeepwrang3 (Aug 19, 2006)

The only channel i remotely care about is Comedy Central, and thats for two shows. Give me a discount on my bill and i'd never think about it again.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Of course we'd miss Viacom. They carry a lot of trash but there are several shows that members of my household enjoy. I know the "cool" techie people that post here are above Viacom but normal households would be pretty bummed.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

You bet I would miss Viacom. I often watch The Daily Show and The Colbert Report and South Park still cracks me up. Palladia is also a regular stop for me.

Could I get over their loss? Absolutely. Eventually the new shows will be back online. Online viewing is in everyone's future, including DirecTV's. Nobody will let this fight screw up their future income streams. Plus when I watch South Park through Netflix, all of the dirty words are left in. It's even funnier.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Vette1992 said:


> I won't miss it because I'll switch to Dish Network!


And then Viacom will do the same with Dish.


----------



## mikefour77 (Jan 24, 2011)

My wife and I were just talking about this today and realized that we don't watch a single show on any of those channels. So for me, no big deal. My biggest complaint is what they did to the guide by adding all those alert and mix channels.

In any event, I hope this gets resolved soon for the benefit of those who do enjoy and watch these channels.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Of course we'd miss Viacom. They carry a lot of trash but there are several shows that members of my household enjoy. I know the "cool" techie people that post here are above Viacom but normal households would be pretty bummed.


Exactly on point. I'm so tired of people here acting like what they watch make them so awesome in life. Just because they don't watch it, it's trash programming? Whatever.


----------



## NewView (Jan 15, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned, DirecTV can drop all Viacom channels and then lower my monthly bill. It's way past time for cable & satellite providers to tell these greedy networks to go pack sand.


----------



## mp12point7 (Oct 30, 2006)

The wife just pointed out I spend more time reading dbstalk and AVS Forum than I do watching TV. Now...If NBC Nightly News disappeared...I would be upset!


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

I'd miss Comedy Central for three shows. The Daily Show, Futurama and Workaholics! I'd miss Palladia...I honestly can't think of another channel or show I'd miss from Viacom. Sad really, they were good at one time. Heck my 8yr old watches Disney for Phin & Ferb & the Hub. She never missed a beat yesterday!


----------



## JackBikes (Feb 14, 2008)

If only DTV would lower the bill without Viacom channels, but that won't happen. We the viewers will continue to pay for it even when they're gone.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

mp12point7 said:


> The wife just pointed out I spend more time reading dbstalk and AVS Forum than I do watching TV. Now...If NBC Nightly News disappeared...I would be upset!


+1


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I wouldn't really miss it, but I do watch those channels on occasion when there is nothing else on or when I just want something that I'm not following closely on. For example, I sometimes throw "Friends" on Nick at Nite on while I'm browsing forums on my laptop. Or when Spike airs any of the Star Wars movies, I'll throw that on and clean the house or do other tasks. Comedy Central? I watch Workaholics and sometimes South Park. But those will be on Netflix later on. I can wait.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

I watch reruns of CSI: NY once in awhile on Spike and that's it. So, no.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> And then Viacom will do the same with Dish.


That's certainly a problem. I wonder how many customers switched to Dish with AMC HD being at least a major reason to switch, when DirecTV didn't offer it. Now, it's on DirecTV and not on Dish, even SD. The grass can be greener on the other side, but that can change before two years.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doesn't bother me a bit. Be interesting to see how it affects Sadie, she watches the Nickelodeon channels all the time. Hurtful thing for the kids.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Exactly on point. I'm so tired of people here acting like what they watch make them so awesome in life. Just because they don't watch it, it's trash programming? Whatever.


You're right, I'm gonna have to face a frustrated four year old this weekend.

Rich


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Exactly on point. I'm so tired of people here acting like what they watch make them so awesome in life. Just because they don't watch it, it's trash programming? Whatever.


Is there anyone over 50 who didn't get sentimental watching an Andy Griffith Show episode on TVLand this last week?


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

I will miss Tosh.0 and South Park but that's about it.



> I won't miss it because I'll switch to Dish Network!


Out of the frying pan, into the fryer!


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

JackBikes said:


> If only DTV would lower the bill without Viacom channels, but that won't happen. We the viewers will continue to pay for it even when they're gone.


I can tell you from past experience that DTV is insanely competitive with Dish. If Dish lowers their prices, DTV will lower their prices the next day. They have no choice.

It's called the free market system . .too bad so few people understand how it works.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I would miss Comedy Central and TV Land.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

i would miss tvland most of all, but i can find classic programming on hallmark, hallmark movie channel, insp, gmc...etc.. my teenage son would miss mtv, vh1 & spike... my 4yr old daughter would miss nickjr if i didnt already have a library of nickjr programs on my dvr. my wife wouldnt miss a thing. my favorite tvland show was andy griffith, but luckily my local nbc station shows it daily at 12:30 so i can still get my mayberry fix 

i answerd the poll with a maybe.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

JcT21 said:


> i would miss tvland most of all, but i can find classic programming on hallmark, hallmark movie channel, insp, gmc...etc.. my teenage son would miss mtv, vh1 & spike... my 4yr old daughter would miss nickjr if i didnt already have a library of nickjr programs on my dvr. my wife wouldnt miss a thing. my favorite tvland show was andy griffith, but luckily my local nbc station shows it daily at 12:30 so i can still get my mayberry fix
> 
> i answerd the poll with a maybe.


Andy Griffith is all over the internet for free, including TVLand.com website.

It and many others are still available there.


----------



## JMCecil (Jan 20, 2007)

Futurama is the only show I really care about. I watch The Daily Show from time to time. I don't really feel like paying for 17 channels for 6 episodes of Futurama a year.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

So the poll at this point is running 3 to 1 not missing viacom.

I'm wondering how many of those that would miss it would actually change service providers to get it? For sake of discussion, let's say half.

Purely hypothetical discussion with hypothetical numbers now...

Let's assume this microscopic sampling is representative of DirecTV customers. I'm not saying that it is, I'm just assuming that for sake of discussion.

If 1/8th of DirecTV customers would change service providers over this, and if DirecTV has 20,000,000 customers, that comes out to 2,500,000 customers. If these 2.5 million customers have an average monthly bill of $60, that comes out to roughly $150M per month, which is $1.8B a year, which is roughly $12.6B for 7 years.

Realistically, 1/8th of the customer base won't leave over this. Of whatever relatively small percentage would, offering incentives will keep most of those.

So I'm going to guess that for DirecTV it is probably a toss up of paying Viacom an extra $1B versus losing that amount of revenue from lost customers. They will end up being out the $1B either way. But, if they let Viacom do this, then they will have to pony up to all the other content providers as contract renewals come around, and they simply are not going to let that happen. So from my perspective, DirecTV will take the customer loss over the increased cost any day of the week.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I wouldn't miss Viacom. The few things I watch are really filler that I record for times when there might not be much to watch.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

NewView said:


> As far as I'm concerned, DirecTV can drop all Viacom channels and then lower my monthly bill.


The channels are starting to come back and from what I hear they are now available to those who DIDNT HAVE THEM BEFORE! (Meaning thier bills go up)

Thanx DTV -- PAYING MORE for NOT MUCH MORE PROGRAMMING! (Its all trash)

Well........ HUB IS BETTER THAN TV LAND,vh1 classic is still good,but the rest are just garbage!!!!!!!

What i really want is BOOMERANG!!!!! -- Not NICK JR,NICK TOONS,etc which is just crap!!


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

I stopped watching the Viacom channels years ago. Once in a blue moon I might watch something on the Comedy Channel but absolutely nothing on any of the other channels appeals to me. My son may differ somewhat, he does watch some of the shows on Nick. He seemed to be bearing up bravely this morning.

I would say that I would be upset if my programming costs were to go up as a result of the Viacom channels.


----------



## aa9vi (Sep 4, 2007)

How many times does the customer have to be held hostage to these outrageous fees from the provider?

We need A-LA-CARTE


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

So far I am the only one in the house that knows about it so I will have to say no!


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

Never watched or recorded any of those channels. Play hard-ball Directv !


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I was wondering how many of the 18.99% who responded that they would miss Viacom would cancel if this dispute was not terminate and Viacom when away for ever.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

:biggthump


yosoyellobo said:


> I was wondering how many of the 18.99% who responded that they would miss Viacom would cancel if this dispute was not terminate and Viacom when away for ever.


Why Not start a Poll? That is an excellent question and better than a bunch of op's

I vote Terminate 

Just looked at page one --DUH! Still vote terminate:righton::righton::righton:


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

WestDC said:


> Why Not start a Poll? That is an excellent question and better than a bunch of op's
> 
> I vote Terminate


+1


----------



## Bradman (Aug 8, 2011)

I only watch Palladia. Now if Viacom was to come back with some of the MTV and VH1 channels that play music videos all of the time that some cable systems have, then I would really want them back.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

I do not care about any of the Viacom channels, but if they are coming back, I would like to see it limited to Nick, Nick Jr, Nick Toons, TV Land, Comedy Central, Spike, and BET.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

The only station I watch of them is spike and I wouldn't miss any of the programing


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

Betty White on TVland is the only show I watch.

I know the experts all argue against it, but I believe that Carte Blanche would still be the best way. Sure, the providers would all raise their rates to protect their current revenue streams. However, market forces after a year or two would have a correcting affect. When people started realizing how much they were paying for channels they didn't watch they'd pay more attention to the real costs. I'm one of those that does not thinking bundling by either the providers or carriers is really in our best interest.

Dave


----------



## stevester23 (Sep 4, 2011)

I used to watch TV Land back in the day. I can get ME-TV OTA which is what TV Land was 15 years ago. Much better.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

There are 2 shows I watch on Viacom channels. And those will be on Blu-Ray eventually.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

1. Palladia HD - have watched it a few times
2. Centric - no idea what this is
3. Tr3s - no idea what this is
4. CMT - have watched the awards show once and the Dallas Cowboys show a few times
5. Logo - never watched it
6. NickToons - never watched it
7. VH1 Classic - have watched the 80's rock band shows over the years
8. TeenNick - never watched it
9. Nick Jr. - not watched in years
10. [email protected] - not watched in years but was great years ago
11. Spike - never watched it
12. BET - never watched it
13. VH1 HD - cool single show every once in a great while
14. TV Land - lots of good shows but I never watch it, DVR is full of other good HD
15. Comedy Central - never watched it
16. Nick - haven't watched in years
17. MTV - kids watch jersey shore, that's it


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

My wife would miss TVLand, the kids Nick, and I wouldn't miss any of those channels


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I voted maybe because of the music and concerts I enjoy on Palladia.


----------



## Mikej0530 (Dec 23, 2008)

I voted no. I did however watch a couple of the channels every now and then but not enough to miss them. I do have a list of channels that I would love to see replace all of them but I will save that for another time.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

1. Palladia HD - Never watched it
2. Centric - We watch it a lot. Lots of African-American centric shows (Cosby, Different World, In Living Color, etc)
3. Tr3s - no idea what this is
4. CMT - Wife watches the Cowboy cheerleader show
5. Logo - Wife watches it
6. NickToons - never watched it
7. VH1 Classic -I live for the "I love the......" shows
8. TeenNick - Daughter watches is
9. Nick Jr. - Daughter watches it
10. [email protected] - watch it every night when I go to bed
11. Spike - Wife lives for "1000 Ways to Die"
12. BET - never watched it
13. VH1 HD - We are suckers for some of their reality shows
14. TV Land - I watch it a lot
15. Comedy Central - Wife loves the Half Hour Comedy Hour and the Celebrity Roasts
16. Nick - Daughter watches it
17. MTV - The Challenge(s) are our guilty pleasure

So yeah I'd miss it and miss it a lot. Would I switch over it? Possibly. I pay $167/mo and I doubt that number would decrease with the loss of those channels.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

I won't miss Viacom nearly as much as I'll miss Encore once the negotiations are over.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

The only things I watch are Futurama and South Park and even those are no big deal if I lose them. I support DirecTV in this fight, if my bill goes up much more I will have to cancel


----------



## georule (Mar 31, 2010)

The wife would miss [email protected] and TVLand a little bit.

But who knows what we might get if the bw and budget isn't dedicated to Viacom channels? Give us DIYHD, BBCAHD, and H2HD, and we'll wave bye-bye to Viacom in this house with a grin on our faces.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm a nerd, Viacom has nothing that interests me. 

Take away the Discovery networks... :mad2:


----------



## 45root (Jul 12, 2012)

It looks like most of you guys dont have kids. No nick and nick jr means no happy kids in my house. I dont watch any of those channels but my family does.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

45root said:


> It looks like most of you guys dont have kids. No nick and nick jr means no happy kids in my house. I dont watch any of those channels but my family does.


100 percent right - those that would not "miss" then have no younger childern in the house, the poll is inaccurate and biased


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Nope.

The kids watch NIK, but they've already moved on.

The only show we watch on all the other networks combined is Tosh.0.



wingrider01 said:


> 100 percent right - those that would not "miss" then have no younger childern in the house, the poll is inaccurate and biased


Incorrect. They've got the Disney Channels, Cartoon Network, Netflix streaming, and a Hard Drive full of movies, so they'll be fine. As I said, they've already moved on and haven't mentioned not having NIK since I told them about it yesterday morning.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

jeepwrang3 said:


> The only channel i remotely care about is Comedy Central, and thats for two shows. Give me a discount on my bill and i'd never think about it again.


Same here except it is only one show(South Park) that's pretty much run it's course anyway and I really don't care about it that much any more.

I can literally say I've NEVER watched a single thing on any of the other channels and never will.


----------



## rainydave (May 28, 2006)

When my kids were younger they didn't like Nick & NickJr. 

The only thing I'd miss if Viacom were gone is the occasional show on Comedy Central.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

The only channel i remotely care about is SPIKE


----------



## skierbri10 (Sep 18, 2006)

"wingrider01" said:


> 100 percent right - those that would not "miss" then have no younger childern in the house, the poll is inaccurate and biased


I have 4 yo and 2 yo boys and we wouldn't miss it. Just about everything on Nickjr is on Netflix.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"bakers12" said:


> I won't miss Viacom nearly as much as I'll miss Encore once the negotiations are over.


Technically speaking, that's not tied to the negotiations. We could get Viacom back Monday, and we'd keep Encore to the end of the month.


----------



## vbush (Aug 22, 2006)

"PK6301" said:


> Would you miss Viacom if Directv were to drop them?
> 
> If so would you only like to see certain channels back?
> 
> If so Which?


TV Land, but the format has moved too far away from Classic TV
Comedy Central, Daily Show & Colbert Report
VH1 occasionally

I don't miss any enough to bolt DTV and would be just fine if they don't come back as long as pricing was adjusted accordingly.


----------



## mortimer (Nov 6, 2007)

I'd miss CC only for South Park. I can get that elsewhere.


----------



## skinnyJM (Nov 19, 2005)

Voted "Maybe" because the only Viacom channels that get *any* attention in this household are Comedy Central, Nickelodeon/Nick at Nite, Teen Nick and TV Land. 4 channels, that's it.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

wingrider01 said:


> 100 percent right - those that would not "miss" then have no younger childern in the house, the poll is inaccurate and biased


I started the poll, I have a 4 year old. I never let him watch Nick.. I have seen episodes of Spongebob..It is nothing but bubblegum for the brain. But that is my opinion, and that is the rule in my house.

Of all of the channels I do not believe I would miss any of them. My wife and I never watched any of them anyway.

I tried to make the Poll as fair as possible, I was just inquiring if you would miss Viacom Corps TV channels.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

45root said:


> It looks like most of you guys dont have kids. No nick and nick jr means no happy kids in my house. I dont watch any of those channels but my family does.


I have kids; 2, 7, & 9 to be more exact and only the 9 year old expressed a disappointment at the loss of Nick and Nick Jr., that was until she realized she had 60+ SpongeBob's on her DVR.

For me, I am bummed about the loss of Spike as I enjoyed their reality shows (Repo Games and World's Worst Tenants).


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Does not bouther me too much,i feel drop viacrap and lower the cost. I know many outhers might not feel that way and idon't blame them,ther are a few chennels i like but if Directv gives in it might triger outher vendors to push harder for more money.

i hope they settle and it don't end up costing us much more.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

I just miss the Powerblock series on Spike, That Metal Show on VH1 Classic, and some of the concerts on Palladia.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

"Draconis" said:


> I'm a nerd, Viacom has nothing that interests me.
> 
> Take away the Discovery networks... :mad2:


Then you should like the official Star Wars channel.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

"wingrider01" said:


> 100 percent right - those that would not "miss" then have no younger childern in the house, the poll is inaccurate and biased


How about not letting kids watch TV and have them do something more creative? That is how we were raised and all of the children in our extended family are raised. We are all involved in sports, clubs, activities, and the outdoors.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

"mortimer" said:


> I'd miss CC only for South Park. I can get that elsewhere.


Online.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

I voted yes, but only because my grandkids watch NickJr all the time...

Other than that, not a big deal. I catch a few CSI re-runs on Spike...but I won't miss them...


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Nope.
> 
> The kids watch NIK, but they've already moved on.
> 
> ...


when did disney get Penguins of Madagasgar, Spongebob Square pants, legends of Korra - just a few to be named that the kids watch.

Netflix is not an option for people that are connected via a provider that has low limits and hard caps them either by discontinuing servie or charging for overage.

That maybe your reaction from your kids, but mine are different, they watch very few shows on disney, cartoon network is junk to them, nothing on it that they watch or perfer.

Again biased and inaccurate depending on the situation.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

wingrider01 said:


> when did disney get Penguins of Madagasgar, Spongebob Square pants, legends of Korra - just a few to be named that the kids watch.


When did I say they did?

Kids are adaptable. More accepting to change than you, I can guarantee. At least mine are, but they're not spoiled either. There's plenty of other programming for them.


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

I would miss Comedy Central & Spike the rest can go.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> How about not letting kids watch TV and have them do something more creative? That is how we were raised and all of the children in our extended family are raised. We ate all involved in sports, clubs, activities, and the outdoors.


don't make assumptions - they are normally wrong. They have a specific set of time for tv, then they read, and do other indoor and outdoor activities that do not involve the boob tube, currenlty they are away at a 
Equestrian camp where there is no tv, they are due back tomorrow evening.

I have adult friends that spend more time on a weekend glued to useless sports channels then my kids spend on watching the shows they prefer for 7 days.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> When did I say they did?
> 
> Kids are adaptable. More accepting to change than you, I can guarantee. At least mine are, but they're not spoiled either. There's plenty of other programming for them.


You implied it by saying there where other channels that they could watch, even though the shows they prefer are not on them, they have tried to watch other channels, they do not prefer to watch those shows, their free choice. Kind of like being told you can only watch the New York Yankees on all the sports channels instead of the team you prefer. Doubt you would be very haoppen with that restriction

will let them scream at you when the come back and find that the shows they like to watch for 2 hours a day are not avaialble.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"wingrider01" said:


> 100 percent right - those that would not "miss" then have no younger childern in the house, the poll is inaccurate and biased


Actually I do have a 7 year old and everything seems to be going along just fine here. So no, speak for yourself. And oh as the parent if my kid become unruly over the lose of a tv channel its my job to teach him that's life and sometimes it's not always what you want it to be now deal with it.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"wingrider01" said:


> You implied it by saying there where other channels that they could watch, even though the shows they prefer are not on them, they have tried to watch other channels, they do not prefer to watch those shows, their free choice. Kind of like being told you can only watch the New York Yankees on all the sports channels instead of the team you prefer. Doubt you would be very haoppen with that restriction
> 
> will let them scream at you when the come back and find that the shows they like to watch for 2 hours a day are not avaialble.


Yeah and we had to cut off cable when I was little because we couldn't afford it for a few years and I lost Pinwheel, Lassie, and Danger Mouse. I managed to find something else to watch on the 7 OTA channels we had. So if you actually let them scream at you over a missing tv channel and get away with it that's your problem, not directvs.

And for sports you mean like me living in Tampa having to watch the Rays whom I don't care about or the Yankees since this is really Yankee hell instead of the Braves? Oh the horror! ::rolls eyes::


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

wingrider01 said:


> will let them scream at you when the come back and find that the shows they like to watch for 2 hours a day are not avaialble.


1. They have plenty stored on the DVR
2. Even if they didn't, as I mentioned, kids (as long as they're not spoiled) don't mind change as much as adults. New shows come and go all the time.
3. As I mentioned, they've already gotten over it. They love the new mix channel.


----------



## jeepwrang3 (Aug 19, 2006)

I am actually shocked, and almost proud of this poll. Happy to know that there is a majority out there who feels the same way.


----------



## SDimwit (Jul 14, 2008)

There are only a couple of shows I watch on those channels, but I would miss those shows dearly. 

I think everyone with the "I can watch those shows on Netflix, or online" answers needs to think a bit longer down the line. What makes anyone think that Viacom will allow those shows to be carried on those outlets? 

I do believe that ala carte is the way this should all go. There are about 25 channels that I watch and I'd gladly pay $1.00/month each for them and you can keep the rest. Let the channels that can't support themselves go under, or find a way to make themselves more desirable. 

Of course your mileage may vary,
Joe


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I honestly have to say I would miss Comedy Central, and Spike. Having said that, I would not leave D* over this.


----------



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, you guys are amazing. 20+ channels lost yet don't really give a @#$%. I should have stayed with cable. You know some of us just try and get by and don't use Netflix, DVR's, XBOX's, whatever. I just watch TV. I might watch MTV music awards, or TVLand, or Spike or whatever.....i'd like to have a choice. I don't have kids but so what, maybe the Kids Choice Awards? So, i started with approx 129 HD channels on Ultimate, now after just 2 months i'm down to under a hundred, and after a couple more weeks i'll be down about 50. What's next? NBC a week before the Olympics?


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

How about we drop Viacom and add MeTV and AntennaTV. At least we would see some of the stuff that Nick At Night and TVland used to give us.


----------



## georule (Mar 31, 2010)

I suspect if D* played hardball, and started reallocating that bandwidth to other, new channels, that eventually Viacom would crack and a reasonable deal would be made for a subset of their most popular channels. Might take awhile, however.

For those who really care about any of those channels, I do feel ya. As a hockey fan, I went thru *months* of pain over the Versus dispute.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

PrinceLH said:


> How about we drop Viacom and add MeTV and AntennaTV. At least we would see some of the stuff that Nick At Night and TVland used to give us.


I think those are only available to OTA stations for subchannels. Adding them nationwide to a satellite carrier would cause lots of legal issues.


----------



## georule (Mar 31, 2010)

SDimwit said:


> I think everyone with the "I can watch those shows on Netflix, or online" answers needs to think a bit longer down the line. What makes anyone think that Viacom will allow those shows to be carried on those outlets?


Well, if Viacom didn't, long term, it'd be worth more to D*. That's part of D*'s argument --Viacom has diluted the value (to D*) of the channels by making their best content widely available to consumers without purchasing cable/sat subscriptions.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, I'd miss Comedy Central. I need my Stewart and Colbert.


----------



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

lipcrkr said:


> Wow, you guys are amazing. 20+ channels lost yet don't really give a @#$%. I should have stayed with cable. You know some of us just try and get by and don't use Netflix, DVR's, XBOX's, whatever. I just watch TV. I might watch MTV music awards, or TVLand, or Spike or whatever.....i'd like to have a choice. I don't have kids but so what, maybe the Kids Choice Awards? So, i started with approx 129 HD channels on Ultimate, now after just 2 months i'm down to under a hundred, and after a couple more weeks i'll be down about 50. What's next? NBC a week before the Olympics?


OK, i take back what i said.........been reading what's been going on and i'm on DirecTV's side. This is new to me here....my TWC LA never had this problem as far as a group of channels being shut out. Hopefully something will be worked out.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

lipcrkr said:


> So, i started with approx 129 HD channels on Ultimate, now after just 2 months i'm down to under a hundred,


Please tell us what at least 30 HD channels you have lost in 2 months unrelated to a possible package downgrade.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> 1. They have plenty stored on the DVR
> 2. Even if they didn't, as I mentioned, kids (as long as they're not spoiled) don't mind change as much as adults. New shows come and go all the time.
> 3. As I mentioned, they've already gotten over it. They love the new mix channel.


kindly keep implications to yourself, really happy your kids have "gotten over it" kudos to you and yours. Just don;t apply your values and ideals to anyone else, the situations are different. I take it your kids are not under the age of 8 then if they are sooooo "reasonable"


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Voted No, we will not miss any of the Viacom channels. Yes, there are shows which will be missed, however I can wait a little longer and catch up with them through other means. Either way neither side will win, both Viacom and D* will be bruised. Yet, it will be us the consumer whom will eventually have to the pay their medical bills after the fight.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

45root said:
 

> It looks like most of you guys dont have kids. No nick and nick jr means no happy kids in my house. I dont watch any of those channels but my family does.





wingrider01 said:


> 100 percent right - those that would not "miss" then have no younger childern in the house, the poll is inaccurate and biased


My grandkids much prefer Sprout, PBS Kids (which we get OTA), and Cartoon Network to any of the Viacom offerings, so even with young children in the house, we would not miss Viacom.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

lipcrkr said:


> OK, i take back what i said.........been reading what's been going on and i'm on DirecTV's side. This is new to me here....my TWC LA never had this problem as far as a group of channels being shut out. Hopefully something will be worked out.


It is only a matter of time before TWC in LA has a problem. TWC in many areas have just lost all of the Hearst channels. Contract disuptes happen with every provider, and they will only get worse.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

they have until tuesday to either fix it or provide substantial updates or I cancel.
they will spent a ton on shipping when I send all my stuff back too.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

lipcrkr said:


> Wow, you guys are amazing. 20+ channels lost yet don't really give a @#$%. I should have stayed with cable. You know some of us just try and get by and don't use Netflix, DVR's, XBOX's, whatever. I just watch TV. I might watch MTV music awards, or TVLand, or Spike or whatever.....i'd like to have a choice. I don't have kids but so what, maybe the Kids Choice Awards? So, i started with approx 129 HD channels on Ultimate, now after just 2 months i'm down to under a hundred, and after a couple more weeks i'll be down about 50. What's next? NBC a week before the Olympics?


It is only 17 channels, and many of them are not in HD, so there is something off with your math. If and when you might lose NBC depends on who owns it and when the contract is set to expire. Most contracts are renegotiated without any loss of coverage.

If you were getting your television from TWC and your local NBC station is owned by Hearst, you would be without NBC right now.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

lipcrkr said:


> Wow, you guys are amazing. 20+ channels lost yet don't really give a @#$%. I should have stayed with cable. You know some of us just try and get by and don't use Netflix, DVR's, XBOX's, whatever. I just watch TV. I might watch MTV music awards, or TVLand, or Spike or whatever.....i'd like to have a choice. I don't have kids but so what, maybe the Kids Choice Awards? So, i started with approx 129 HD channels on Ultimate, now after just 2 months i'm down to under a hundred, and after a couple more weeks i'll be down about 50. What's next? NBC a week before the Olympics?


It's possible that could happen on cable here. It is true, some of us don't really care about the Viacom channels. Others would like them back, but the way Viacom is handling it in front of customers isn't exactly getting people on their side.

The real problem is that this kind of think will get worse. Especially if DirecTV were to just give in, but even without. Time Warner came close to losing Viacom a few years ago.

The fact of the matter is, most contracts are renewed without us even knowing about it. Others we hear about, but are resolved either before the deadline, or during an extension. We actually lose very few channels due to disputes, and except for a few exceptions, generally only for a few days.

Just saw your other post. It's a bit hard to keep up with these Viacom threads


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

fleckrj said:


> If you were getting your television from TWC and your local NBC station is owned by Hearst, you would be without NBC right now.


Not in all areas. In some cities, including here, they are using the NBC out of Terre Haute, owned by Nexstar. Now, this may not last, as Nexstar says that they didn't authorize this and want it stopped. Right now, TWC is blacking out 30 Rock and two courtroom shows on the replacement, but it's possible the whole thing will go black if Nexstar gets their way, and TWC doesn't get a deal with Hearst.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Me? - No!

Daughter? - Definately YES Nick is on a lot.

Wife? - Maybe leaning towards No.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

i voted no.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I voted no. There will be gravity tomorrow.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Voted No. I might miss Palladia but not the commercials. VH1 Classic would be nice in HD but since it's not I won't miss that either. I don't watch any of the others! 

But it would be nice to have something other than one free Encore HD channel in return :nono2:


----------



## jtbell (Nov 24, 2008)

Like many others here, I regularly watch the Daily Show and Colbert on Comedy Central. Aside from that, I seldom watch any of the Viacom channels. 

Frankly, I would rather see D* use the bandwidth to upgrade to other HD channels, such as BBCHD, NatGeo Wild HD, etc, than to pay extra for two shows.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

fleckrj said:


> My grandkids much prefer Sprout, PBS Kids (which we get OTA), and Cartoon Network to any of the Viacom offerings, so even with young children in the house, we would not miss Viacom.


so you voted no becasue you grandkids don;t have any shows they prefer to watch on the dropped channel - lets move to teh future and the next channels that go are sprout, and cartoon network - no that it affects you, how would you votes then? Ths vote boils down to a matter or preception - if it affect the viewer then it is yes, if it does not then it is no. Personnaly espn, rsn, the premium sports packages would all be a no vote for myself, just like those that are not affected primarilly voted no

OTA is not a option in the location I live, whcih is why I have had Directv or it's foreruners since 1996, before that cable


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

wingrider01 said:


> so you voted no becasue you grandkids don;t have any shows they prefer to watch on the dropped channel - lets move to teh future and the next channels that go are sprout, and cartoon network - no that it affects you, how would you votes then? Ths vote boils down to a matter or preception - if it affect the viewer then it is yes, if it does not then it is no. Personnaly espn, rsn, the premium sports packages would all be a no vote for myself, just like those that are not affected primarilly voted no
> 
> OTA is not a option in the location I live, whcih is why I have had Directv or it's foreruners since 1996, before that cable


I would still vote no, because there are always other options. Disney Jr starts on DirecTV tomorrow. Nick will be back eventually. No one holds a monopoly on children's programing, and there is no single show that I or my grandkids cannot live without.


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

The only one of those channels I ever watched was TVLand, and that was a rare occasion when I even watched that channel. I would never miss them. I guess others would miss them, though they seem to be in a minority on this forum.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I voted Maybe, mainly cause my kids keep asking about Nick,and Nick Teen.

For me , I really don't care, Honestly I watched a couple shows from time to time on MTV, but not really enough to care its gone. Comedy, well again I get turned off by networks that over play way to many commercials. I think Viacom was the worst for commercial interruptions.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

With Disney Junior coming, Nick Jr. isn't needed in my household (Nick Jr. was getting long in the tooth with 20 YO reruns of "Blues Clues" and such anyhow). 
I haven't watched much Comedy Central, it got too political IMHO. I used to watch it (back in the MST3K days, and when shows like The Daily Show was funny and not "John Stewart's News and Comment".) Spike had some potential years ago, but has basically become a network of reruns and and bad "reality" shows.

MTV/VH1 and M2/Classic haven't done much since the 80's. I havent seen "Music" on "Music television" in decades.

They really lost me back during Live 8 (probably the last time I watched MTV) switching away to commercial when Pink Floyd (the Headliner REUNION) came onstage as if it was the opening act none cared about. (they had to delay it and play it back in whole to fix the mess after the viacom switchboards lit up).


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

I only watch Comedy Central and VH1 Classic, so I'm in the maybe category.

My wife who watches 10X the TV I do didn't even notice Viacom channels were missing and she'll watch just about anything! So if she doesn't care then that tells me all I need to know about Viacom's line up.

This just points the way for ala carte pricing: X dollars for X channels were you pick 'n choose / mix-n-match. Various packages could still bundle similar channels together like a sports package or a movie package for volume discounts. One can dream. If these TV folks don't get their act together they will learn what music industry found out: technology is making your distribution model outdated. So get with times already!


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

pinkertonfloyd said:


> They really lost me back during Live 8 (probably the last time I watched MTV) switching away to commercial when Pink Floyd (the Headliner REUNION) came onstage as if it was the opening act none cared about. (they had to delay it and play it back in whole to fix the mess after the viacom switchboards lit up).


+1

I just record Story Tellers on Palladia. Most have been deleted. Won't miss Viacom for a New York minute.


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

I would miss Comedy Central. The Daily Show, The Colbert Report, Tosh.0 and the comedian specials. The rest I can do without.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Please continue all Viacom/DIRECTV discussion here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=206731

Thank You.


----------

